# Time Obsessions



## SarahNorthman (Nov 19, 2014)

I wonder, does anyone else have an obsession with any specific time periods in history (eras if you will)? I think it is known amongst certain people here that I have an unhealthy obsession with Ancient Egypt and the First World War Era. Though the latter I can get pretty specific with on just what fascinates me.

What times fascinate you guys?


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

SarahNorthman said:


> I wonder, does anyone else have an obsession with any specific time periods in history (eras if you will)? I think it is known amongst certain people here that I have an unhealthy obsession with Ancient Egypt and the First World War Era. Though the latter I can get pretty specific with on just what fascinates me.
> 
> What times fascinate you guys?


The current time mostly, what's gone is gone, the future is tomorrow.


----------

